# The GOOD NEWS Department



## RadishRose

I'd love to see some good news stories from everyone. I'll start with one I saw today-

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...travelers_n_7516326.html?utm_hp_ref=good-news


Two New Jersey state troopers have been praised for going above and beyond the call of duty -- with the help of a few pizza pies.


On Sunday night, travelers were reportedly stuck inside a New Jersey airport after a Spirit Airlines flight was canceled due to bad weather.


“This left a hundred plus customers stranded in a closed airport where no food or transportation was available,” Samantha Metallo wrote on Facebook Thursday, adding that the airline only offered the passengers cookies to sate their hunger.


Then, two state troopers stepped up to lend a hand.


The troopers, Mark Adotta and Joe Mercurio, “ordered and paid for 15 pizzas” out their own pockets to feed the stranded travelers, Metallo said.


----------



## LynnD

That was nice of them!   I've read a few good news stories, will have to remember this thread when I come across one.  Thanks.


----------



## Shalimar

What a lovely thing to do.


----------



## Ameriscot

Drew Broderick knows how important a shower can be if you’re looking for work, or trying to keep your job, when you have no home. He’s been there.
When he lost his business and his home in 2008, what Broderick missed most was a hot shower. So, he turned his old construction trailer into a mobile shower and started towing it to missions and homeless shelters around North Fort Myers, Florida.
Since 2013, he has provided the homeless with more than 1,000 “hot heavenly showers” through the use of this innovative mobile device.

http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/mobile-shower-homeless-florida-062015/


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, that is so cool.


----------



## Ameriscot

It's a great idea!  How else would homeless people bathe?


----------



## RadishRose

Great!!!


----------



## RadishRose

http://www.sunnyskyz.com/good-news/...s-His-Register-To-Walk-A-Senior-Customer-Home
Young Supermarket Employee Leaves His Register To Walk A Senior Customer Home
Read more at http://www.sunnyskyz.com/good-news/...lk-A-Senior-Customer-Home#9EOVU0tzPQqrKvl8.99

"Need to share this, whilst working earlier we watched this lovely lad walking this little old man home. He wasn't very agile, nor fast but Christian walked with him ever so patiently and slowly, chatted along with him and carried his bag for him. It was a lovely thing to witness and they seemed to be having a good chit-chat along their way. High 5 to Aldi for letting him do this and high 5 to Christian from Aldi in horwich for his selfless, thoughtful and caring gesture! I desperately want this lad to get some kind of recognition from his workplace so if this gave you a little more faith in mankind PLEASE share! Good people still exist."


----------



## RadishRose

A free kitchen operated by volunteers in India serves 100,000 hot meals a day, and has been for over 300 years

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/in...-feeds-100000-daily-20131117124238293396.html


----------



## Shalimar

That is wonderful.


----------



## AZ Jim

I only serve my wild bird family.  My quail especially.


----------



## Shalimar

Jim, we have quail here also. Amazing that there is a species of quail that thrives in the desert, since our birds live in a much cooler wetter climate. In your pic, the birds seem smaller than the tiny little critters we have here. They also have brighter markings. So cute.


----------



## AZ Jim

Shalimar said:


> Jim, we have quail here also. Amazing that there is a species of quail that thrives in the desert, since our birds live in a much cooler wetter climate. In your pic, the birds seem smaller than the tiny little critters we have here. They also have brighter markings. So cute.



These are the Gambel Quail.  They live here year round.


----------



## Shalimar

Jim, we have significant populations of both California and Mountain Quail where I live.


----------



## Falcon

They sure are fat little buggers Jim.  You must feed them well.


----------



## Shalimar

Falcon, Jim loves his affluent quail, lol.


----------



## Warrigal

Radish Rose, we have a Sikh gurdwara near us and I have been there twice for a meal, sitting on the floor as the people in the photo. Their philosophy rejects the class system and no-one is above anyone else so all sit on the floor and are provided with a simple meatless meal.

The worship space operates along the same lines. Sitting on the floor is what everyone but the oldest, most infirm, people do. There are no places of honour, no best pews etc. Everyone is made welcome. Lovely people.


----------



## QuickSilver

I like the little doohickeys  on their heads


----------



## Falcon

Sure beats that ugly caste system.  Even the cows get better attention.


----------



## RadishRose

Dame Warrigal said:


> Radish Rose, we have a Sikh gurdwara near us and I have been there twice for a meal, sitting on the floor as the people in the photo. Their philosophy rejects the class system and no-one is above anyone else so all sit on the floor and are provided with a simple meatless meal.
> 
> The worship space operates along the same lines. Sitting on the floor is what everyone but the oldest, most infirm, people do. There are no places of honour, no best pews etc. Everyone is made welcome. Lovely people.



How interesting. There is a gurdwara  down the road from me, just built about 4 years ago. maybe I can visit...


----------



## Warrigal

The first time I visited was a cultural visit, organised by our local council. The second time I was invited by a family attending our church playgroup. I suggest you make a phone call to smooth the way and perhaps organise someone to act as your guide. They have a very interesting story to tell.


----------



## RadishRose

thanks DW, I figured I would have to be invited by a member.


----------



## LynnD

Here is a good news story...I think all supermarkets should do this....

http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/tesco-grocers-to-offer-unsold-fresh-food-to-british-charities/


----------



## ~Lenore

*From a friend on another forum*

*A friend went to a school board meeting last evening. They were recognizing  outstanding students in my grand daughters  and surrounding  mid schools  in the county. Grand daughter was recognized in the debate group. 

However, there was a long presentation with slides about a girl in 7th  grade working with a boy who had lost a hand. She bought a 3 D printer  and with $38  worth of materials and a lot of work fashioned a hand for  this boy that he says is better than the expensive one he had before.  AND, she got acquainted with a man who had lost 3 fingers due to burns.  She fashioned fingers for him and he had her reinforce his hand so he  can now shift gears in a car, something he had a problem with before.  

All with a dang 3D printer and very inexpensive materials. I want to all  to know she got a standing ovation from an overflow crowd. 
   Guess all the younger generation is not going to hell in a hand basket*


----------



## Warrigal

> *Guess all the younger generation is not going to hell in a hand basket*



My good news is that I have never thought that they were/are.


----------



## RadishRose

This IS good news LynnD, thanks. Imagine, 30k tons of food formerly wasted, now going to hungry people.


----------



## Warrigal

A smart lad finds a new planet. 





> *Staffordshire schoolboy discovers new planet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Wagg discovered the planet when he was 15
> 
> A planet 1000 light-years away has been found by a schoolboy from Staffordshire. Tom Wagg, 17, a student at Newcastle-under-Lyme School, said he was "hugely excited" by his discovery. He was 15-years-old when he spotted the planet while doing work experience at Keele University and it took two years to prove its existence.
> 
> The planet does not have a name yet and a competition has been launched to find one.
> Keele University's Professor Coel Hellier said Tom looked through an archive of data for "good planet candidates".
> 
> He searched through images of the night sky looking for tiny dips in light caused by a planet passing in front of its star.
> 
> "We then had to do follow up observations using telescopes in Chile," Prof Hellier said. Scientists from Switzerland, France and Belgium were also involved.
> 
> Keele University is part of a nationwide collaboration of observatories called the Wide Angle Search for Planets (WASP). The planet was given the number WASP-142b, being the 142nd planet discovered by the WASP group.



The number of known planets keeps going up.


----------



## Ralphy1

Glad to see a smart furriner, perhaps he should come here for graduate work...


----------



## Shalimar

Graduate work? Very fine universities available in UK, Ralphy. Oxford, Cambridge, etc. Can't see why he would need to travel elsewhere.


----------



## Warrigal

If he wants to be an astronomer, he could do worse that moving to the Southern Hemisphere. The night sky is clearer and there are a lot of radio telescopes including the Square Kilometre Array, spread across South Africa and Australia. This is cutting edge stuff.



> What is the SKA?
> The SKA radio telescope is an international project to build the world's largest radio telescope; consisting of thousands of antennas linked together by high bandwidth optical fibre.
> 
> The SKA will be 50 times as sensitive as the best existing radio telescopes and will have a survey speed 10,000 times faster than its nearest current-day rival—enabling it to carry out research more quickly than ever before. It aims to address fundamental questions about the evolution of the Universe including the formation of black holes, the origins of the first stars and the generation of magnetic fields in space.
> 
> The SKA program is being led by the international SKA Organisation _[external link]_, a not-for-profit company with its headquarters in Manchester, UK.
> 
> The telescope will be implemented across two main sites: the Murchison region in Western Australia and southern Africa.
> 
> The SKA will be developed over a phase timeline; pre-construction development is underway and will continue through to the latter half of this decade, involving detailed design, implementation, R&D work, and contract preparation needed to bring the SKA's first phase to construction readiness.
> 
> The main bulk of the SKA will be built in two phases, with the first phase (SKA1) involving testing of the full system in a 'proof of concept' manner. As part of SKA1, Australia will host the SKA1-Low and SKA1-Survey components of the SKA. The 36 antennas of CSIRO's ASKAP telescope will be integrated into SKA1-Survey. The 64-dish MeerKAT SKA precursor in South Africa will be incorporated into the mid-frequency component of SKA1, built in South Africa.
> 
> http://www.atnf.csiro.au/projects/ska/index.html


----------



## Ralphy1

Fine, but he should get his training here...


----------



## Warrigal

Education, Ralphy, not training.


----------



## Ralphy1

He'll get both here...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AZ Jim

SeaBreeze said:


>



I love that some folks take the time to bring a smile to people in their situation.  Most of those people are just waiting for it all to end. Very nice...SB


----------



## AprilT

Oh how very sweet.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh this is great! When I was in the hospital a few times, I was so lucky to have some dogs visit me! One in particular, a largish Portuguese water dog (Obama dog I called him) climbed up onto my bed and lounged with his front leg over me and his head cuddled under my arm! I was so happy.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Looove that 'Obama dog' RadishRose, would love to cuddle with him! :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose

*I must say I find television very educational. The minute somebody turns it on, I go to the library and read a good book. --Groucho Marx*

[h=1]How a New Dutch Library Smashed Attendance Records[/h]
http://www.dailygood.org/story/1038/how-a-new-dutch-library-smashed-attendance-records-cat-johnson/


----------



## RadishRose

When one thinks of the Middle East right now, images of softness and tranquility are often the last things to come to mind–if they do at all. And yet, all soldiers must put down their weapons at some point, as seen in this photo of a Syrian peshmerga fighter taking a moment to bond with a rabbit.
Since ISIS invaded Iraqi Kurdistan in August 2014, peshmerga–or Iraqi Kurdistan’s military–have gone to war against them in both Iraq and Syria

Read more at http://all-that-is-interesting.com/one-of-wars-lighter-moments#Xw8ld6qv5kplY9Tv.99


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Cab Driver Give Duck Family a Ride to Safety - Free of Charge*

Cabbie gives this duck family a ride in the back of his cab to safety...free of charge.  http://www.stcatharinesstandard.ca/...driver-gives-a-duck-and-ducklings-a-free-ride










> These passengers would be excused for causing a flap in the back of a cab.But thankfully, they were well behaved.
> Checker Yellow Cab driver Urga Adunga is being heralded for saving a duck and her brood of nine ducklings stranded on a busy stretch of 16 Ave. near Shaganappi Tr. N.W., corralling them into the back of his cab and shepherding them to safety at the nearby Bow River.
> 
> “I jumped out of my cab and I motioned for the oncoming traffic to pull over so I could get the animals to safety,” he said in a statement.
> “The ducks had nowhere to go in the construction confusion so I decided to scoop them up and put them in my cab.
> 
> “Several drivers got out of their cars and signalled everyone to stop.
> “Other drivers used baby carriers to hold the ducklings and put them gently into my cab with their mama.”
> 
> Adunga said the mother duck sat quietly during the short trip, but wasn’t too keen on getting out.
> After opening all the cab’s doors, Adunga said the mother duck remained on the seat, so he clapped his hands to shoo her out.
> 
> The babies were too small to make the jump, despite their mother’s insistant quacking, said Adunga, so he lifted them out and they rejoined their mother before waddling off to the river.


----------



## Warrigal

That story has made my day Seabreeze. Thanks.


----------



## AprilT

Loving these stories.


----------



## Shalimar

Love the cabbie from Calgary Alberta saving the ducks. Go Canucks!


----------



## Shalimar

Love the water dog and bunny.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Sons and Grandsons Take Paralyzed Dad Into the Grand Canyon*

Lots of love here, and it was quite the adventure for all of them.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Iranian Women Uncovering Their Hair*

Good for them!


----------



## RadishRose

This certainly IS good news!  Thanks, Sea.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Alzheimer's Husband Shows the Heart Always Remembers*


----------



## Glinda

Dame Warrigal said:


> A smart lad finds a new planet.
> 
> The number of known planets keeps going up.



He discovered it.  His name is Tom Wagg.  They  should name it Wagg.  Distinctive, easy to pronounce and most appropriate.:saturn:


----------



## RadishRose

the [h=2]Alzheimer's Husband Shows the Heart Always Remembers video:[/h]Beautiful!!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Bad news which turned good!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rossalynwarren/samara-is-the-real-queen?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp#4ldqpgp

[h=2]An Aboriginal mother says that a woman racially abused her 3-year-old daughter for being dressed up as Elsa, telling her “black is ugly” and that “Queen Elsa isn’t black.”[/h]


----------



## RadishRose

i LOVED READING THE TRIUMPHANT ENDING TO THIS OTHERWISE SAD STORY. THAT LITTLE GIRL IS SO CUTE!  THANKS AMERISCOT!


----------



## Ameriscot

RadishRose said:


> i LOVED READING THE TRIUMPHANT ENDING TO THIS OTHERWISE SAD STORY. THAT LITTLE GIRL IS SO CUTE!  THANKS AMERISCOT!



Wasn't it lovely how it turned out?!  Hope the racist mother and her kids saw all this and it showed them just how ignorant they are.


----------



## RadishRose

You betcha!


----------



## RadishRose

[FONT=proxima_nova]*Dad, daughter celebrate birthdays with '39 Random Acts of Kindness'*






Jun. 24, 2015 at 11:20 AMChris Serico
TODAY


Anyone can make a wish for birthday presents, but a father and daughter celebrating their birthdays chose to be the gift-givers as they performed "39 Random Acts of Kindness."
[/FONT]
[video]https://youtu.be/OSGBJCkh6fU[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Adidas Makes Sneakers from Recycled Ocean Trash and Illegal Fishing Nets from Poachers*

Adidas has an environmentally friendly idea to make sneaker out of materials from recycled ocean trash and fishing nets.  By 2016, they will start to incorporate this fiber into their products.  http://www.boredpanda.com/recycled-fish-net-ocean-trash-sneakers-adidas/




> Adidas has partnered with a multidisciplinary creative environmentalism organization called Parley For The Oceans to create a concept sneaker made almost entirely out of plastic waste and discarded fishnets taken from the sea.
> 
> Fishnets are a significant source of ocean pollution, but at least part of the nets used to create these recycled fibers came from a more interesting source than simple sea trash; The Sea Shepherds, a sea-bound environmental activism organization, captured roughly 72km of illegal gillnets after tracking illegal poachers wanted by Interpol off the coast of West Africa for 110 days. When the poachers’ boat sank, the environmentalists saved them, too!
> 
> The shoes’ uppers will be created with recycled plastics and actual green net fibers, while the base will use other sustainable materials. Adidas has been accused by Greenpeace of environmental pollution in the past, so this will hopefully represent one of many steps in the right direction. The shoes may or may not be produced, but they vow to start using recycled fibers by early 2016.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*True Love in Sickness and in Health*

It's wonderful to see the love and caring here.


----------



## Meanderer

SeaBreeze said:


> It's wonderful to see the love and caring here.


WOW! That is a great love story, SB! Thanks!


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Angry Grandpa Helps Son and Wife Go House Hunting*

But to his surprise, they actually bought the house for him...got the tissues out for this one! :sentimental:


----------



## ~Lenore

*[video]https://www.facebook.com/star1045/videos/10152871613882066/[/video]
*


----------



## RadishRose

Lenore, I could'nt view this video, but after reading the many comments there I know what it was about and the comments alone warmed my heart. Thank uou!


----------



## ~Lenore

*I will try again. *


----------



## SeaBreeze

Very touching Lenore.


----------



## RadishRose

Lenore thanks for the second one. It was amazing and yes, made me cry. What a beautiful example of the good organ donors do with the added bonus of the faithfulness of the dog!


----------



## JustBonee

I agree Rose.  
That is one amazing video  ... have never seen anything like that before.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Abandoned baby girl infant in China, gets together with an abandoned dog from Topeka, and comfort and love each other, teach each other to trust again...story and short video here.







A 5-day-old baby, umbilical cord still attached, abandoned at a bus stop in China.

A puppy, worm-infested, vomiting blood and starving to death on a porch in Topeka.

Two creatures born to misery worlds apart but brought together to teach each other about love, family, faith and, above all, about trust.

“It’s OK,” the little girl would whisper in his floppy ear the first time they meet. “Marvin, I got left behind, too, once. But sometimes, God does that so you can end up in the family you’re supposed to be in.”

*Eden
*
When Kathryn and Kirk White brought their 9-month-old baby home from China in August 2005, the 33-year-olds decided to name their second daughter Eden.

“As in the Paradise,” Kathryn White said Tuesday. “Because she was so beautiful.”
The early years were a breeze, compared to the stories the Whites had heard about other abandoned babies. Eden was all smiles, even with Kirk — likely one of the first men who had ever held her.

It wasn’t until she was about 3 years old that she started waking up screaming in sheer panic.
White had read that for some children, night terrors were the manifestation of the abandonment they knew as a child. But that didn’t make them any easier to handle.

“She was in a constant state of being afraid, of being left,” White said. “She couldn’t calm down enough to get a good sleep.”
Sometimes, Eden would be sleep walking, repeating the same phrase — “I don’t want you to leave.”

This went on for years, progressively getting worse and more frequent until it was just about every night.
“No one was sleeping,” White said. “You don’t realize how important sleep is until you stop getting it.”

The Whites tried everything, from taking turns sleeping with her to waking her up every time someone was going to leave the house. She would want to give her dad and sister, Peyton, tons of kisses, in case they didn’t come back.

Last summer the couple, firmly against the idea but at their wits’ end, finally started to cave. It was time to look into getting Eden what she always wished upon a star for: A dog.

*Marvin
*
Meanwhile, a 1-year-old brindle mix, then named Pork Chop, laid starving and vomiting blood on a porch across Topeka.

He had been abandoned by his former owners, left as a neighbor’s problem. The neighbor, out of money, phoned who people call in such instances: Maureen Cummins, co-owner of Second Chance Animal Refuge Society in Auburn.

“This dog is dying,” Cummins said when she saw Pork Chop, noting to herself the dog had never even seen the food of his namesake.
She immediately took him to the nearest veterinarian, who diagnosed him with three types of worms, possibly a bleeding ulcer and acute diarrhea, which was compounded by starvation. He weighed less than 20 pounds.

Marvin was given the OK to leave one week later, but he wasn’t out of the woods yet.
The next two months were a blur of feeding, antibiotics, vitamins and exercise, Cummins said. And she renamed him Marvin — as in Starvin’ Marvin.
By August, Marvin was up to 50 pounds and, while still shy, he was more energetic and active with the other 50 dogs at the refuge.

“Someday,” Cummins assured him, staring into his gentle eyes, “you will be strong, and you will be someone’s hero.”
Then, the Whites called.

*They meet
*
All Cummins knew about Eden was that she was adopted and she needed to feel safe — not that she had been abandoned as an infant or suffered horrific night terrors.

With that information, the refuge workers came up with a list of qualities Eden needed in a dog: Calm, good with children, never shown any sign of aggression, no accidents, big enough to intimidate strangers, but safe and loving.

Marvin fit the ticket.
But when he bounded out of Cummins’ vehicle that fateful August day last year, White was having second thoughts.
“I was thinking something small she could put bows on,” White said. At 50 pounds, Marvin weighed more than Eden, and he had a face like a pit bull — White had heard the stories.

But Eden took to him immediately, and the two started playing and running around in the backyard while both women watched with careful eyes.
Cummins hadn’t known Eden’s background, but as White described it, she started to cry.

It was then Eden pulled Marvin aside, when she told him bad things happen sometimes so God can bring the right families together.
“To me, that is what rescue is about,” Cummins said.

*Inseparable
*
In the past nine months, Marvin has become an central figure in the White family, despite breaking all of Kathryn’s rules about being inside, sleeping on the bed and sitting on the furniture. Family members describe him differently: For Eden, he is a best friend, a baby, a cuddle buddy. For White, he is her child’s protector. For Peyton, 13, he is a brother.

But as much as everyone loves Marvin, there is something special between him and Eden.
“They’ve been like this from the start,” White said, nodding to where her daughter laid on top of Marvin, showering him with kisses. “He loves all of us, but he and Eden have A Thing.”

Eden, now 9, knows exactly why they get along so well.
“Because we’re alike,” she said in the soft, shy way she has. “We don’t like to be alone.”

Each morning, Eden takes time to explain her day to Marvin: Why she is leaving and when she will be back — something she used to require of her own family. That doesn’t keep Marvin from trying to stop her, by grabbing onto her backpack or lying in front of the door.

Eden said she doesn’t like how Marvin was found and would rather he forget it. On one trip to the veterinarian, as the doctor was going over Marvin’s history — the worms, the bleeding, the starving — Eden quickly cupped her hands over her friend’s ears.

“I don’t think he remembers much of it,” she chided the vet. “I want to keep it that way.”
That was a mouthful for her little girl, White said.

Another change: The Whites can’t remember the last time Eden woke up screaming.
Marvin’s initial jitters at the slightest noise have subsided, too, White said.

“The point was for him to make her feel more secure, but I think she’s done that for him, too,” she said. “When you’ve got somebody who needs you, you’re not so focused on what you need anymore.”

Marvin has become a security blanket for her daughter, White said, the embodiment that everything will be OK, that she can count on someone.
“He’s a symbol of trust,” she said. “And vice versa.”


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Korean War Memorial Renovated Thanks to $100k Contribution from South Korea*

...http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2015/07/korean_war_memorial_in_jersey_city_renovated_with.html








 Korean War veterans and their families braved the heat and humidity today for the official unveiling of the refurbished Korean War Memorial, made possible bya generous donation from the province of Gyeonggi, South Korea.


Last November the city of Uijeongbu in Gyeonggi donated $100,000 to Jersey City to update the monument in Paulus Hook after vandals defaced it, said Eddie Paradine, commander of the Korean War Veterans Association of Hudson County.

"Sixty-two years ago the [Korean] War ended," Paradine said in front a crowd outside the monument at the foot of Washington Street in Jersey City. "And now we can celebrate it by putting the finishing touches on the monument for the 133 soldiers from Hudson County who gave their lives."

Eighteen new pictures were engraved inside the circular memorial with the donated money about two weeks ago, according to John Burns, the owner of Burns Bros. Memorials, whose company completed the work. The pictures depict scenes from modern day South Korea as well as moments from the Korean War.

The memorial's mounted floodlights were ripped from their bases and granite etchings of soldiers' names were defaced last year, drawing the outrage from veterans of the war.New floodlights donated by a developer in Hoboken have since been installed and have deterred anymore vandalism, Ward D Councilman Michael Yun said prior to today's ceremony.

"They [the vandals] should have a good slap," said Alfred Czarnetki, 89, who served as a Marine in the Korean War back in 1950.

Meanwhile, a list of additional Hudson County residents that died serving in the Korean War is still being compiled which will later be etched into the monument, explained Paradine. The association is still looking into getting surveillance cameras installed.

The Korean War, which lasted from 1950 to 1953, pitted the Soviet-backed Democratic People's Republic of Korea in the north again the Western-backed Republic of Korea to the south. The bloody conflict saw more than 33,000 U.S. soldiers killed in combat and upwards of 5 million civilians and soldiers. 

Several other city officials and members of organizations like the Korean-American Association of New Jersey delivered comments during the ceremony. Hyung Gil Kim, deputy counsel general of the Consulate General of the Republic of Korea in New York, expressed his deepest gratitude on behalf of South Koreans.

"I was born and educated in a free democratic nation and now I'm here with you today, all because of your services and sacrifices of the Korean War veterans," said Kim to applause. "These days you can witness that Korea is writing an unprecedented story of success [...] All the while, North Korea has gone down a misguided road..."

"Ladies and gentleman, I tell you: The Korean War is not forgotten. The Koreans will never, ever forget the services and sacrifice of your brothers and husbands and your fathers and grandfathers."


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks for these, SeaBreeze! Spirits now lifted.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Volunteers Re-Paint Senior's Home, When Teens Said It Was So Crappy It Should Be Burnt Down*

Full story, more pics here. 

When railroad track inspector Josh Cyganik of Union Pacific heard local kids making rude comments about 75-year-old Leonard Bullock’s home, he decided that he had to do something about it. On July 15th, he posted this message to Facebook:“…I was at work a couple weeks ago and I heard 2 teenage boys walked by this old man’s house…[and] they said loud enough for me to hear ‘look at this crappy house they just need to burn it down’!… 

So I’m asking if anyone that wants to help this Saturday to volunteer their time to help paint this gentleman’s house!”The response was stunning. “I stopped counting at 95 volunteers, but everyone showed up excited and willing to help.” People came from as far as Texas, Washington, and California to help out. When asked for a comment by the Daily Mail, Cyganik said, “According to the media, I’m a hero. I’m not a hero, I just heard something that bothered me.”












​


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Husband Plants Fields of Sunflowers to Honor His Wife Who Died from Cancer*

And uses the seeds to support cancer research, more here. 


Babbette Jaquish was known as the “Sunflower Lady” in the Eau Claire, Wisconsin, community where she lived. When she died last November after a long battle with cancer, her husband, cash grain farmer Don Jaquish, decided to fulfill one of her dreams. He planted 400 acres of sunflowers and started a company, Babbette’s Seeds of Hope, to raise money for cancer research.“She realized the importance of research in clinical trials. She went from being expected live two weeks to two months to nine years,” Jaquish told ABC News. “Her attitude was everyday I can stay alive I’m one day closer to a cure. Unfortunately her health just kept declining over the years, and it got to be too much to start and operate a business when she was so sick.”


----------



## RadishRose

*Wolf pack sighting could signal comeback in California

*http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-34020774





A pack of wolves has been spotted in Northern California for the first time in nearly 100 years.
The appearance of the five grey wolf pups and two adults could signal a return of the animals, which have not been found in the state since 1924.
California Department of Fish and Wildlife first discovered the pack this month in Siskiyou County near the Oregon border using a remote camera.
The wolves have been named the "Shasta Pack" after a nearby mountain.
"This news is exciting for California," Charlton Bonham of the California Department of Fish and Wildlife said on Thursday. "We knew wolves would eventually return home to the state and it appears now is the time."


----------



## SeaBreeze

*87 Year Old Emergency Medical Technician from Maine, Still Loves Her Job*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Vietnam veterans find each other after a 38 year search, they were and are good buddies. :sentimental:


----------



## AprilT

Love both of those stories, go grandma.  Wonderful reunion, made me shed a tear or two or more.


----------



## Lara

What a delightful thread! Thank you everyone for this dose of positivity!! Especially Radish Rose for starting the thread.
*Good News: Today is national Dog Day!*


----------



## Lara

*Good News: As of an hour ago the DOW is up 600+ points after 2 days of China woes!*


----------



## Falcon

Happy Dog Day to all my doggie friends.


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> What a delightful thread! Thank you everyone for this dose of positivity!! Especially Radish Rose for starting the thread.
> *Good News: Today is national Dog Day!*
> View attachment 20789



OMG, I missed it! Well, maybe that's why I felt like spending extra cuddle time with doggie yesterday. Thanks, Lara!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Customer who appreciated the service from a waiter who had fallen under hard times, give him a $5,000 "tip" to replace his car.  Always heartwarming when those in a position to help, reach out and assist someone who's struggling.


----------



## RadishRose

How wonderful! Thanks, Seabreeze.


----------



## RadishRose

Refugees-  series of photos showing a Danish police officer clowning around with a young girl were shared thousands of times on Facebook, Twitter and Reddit. Lively discussions followed. One Facebook user commented: "Why cant the world always be like this. These moments are so rare that we require to share them around."


----------



## SeaBreeze

Depressed boy gets new hope from a new friend.


----------



## RadishRose

That was great, SB! My heart went out to that mother toward the end. Isn't is incredible how animals can make humans feel so good?


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Police Bring Dogs to Visit with Nursing Home Patients*

This one lady, Muriel, who was quiet and forlorn really glowed when they brought a pup into her bed with her. :love_heart:  http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/cops-visiting-care-home-introduce-6707369


Considerate cops who made sure every care home resident met their dogs have been hailed "wonderful" after one elderly woman's reaction reduced a nurse to tears.

Sergeant Tony Marshall and a dog handler, from Kingston Police, visited the Star & Garter residential care home in Surbiton, south east London.
A post on the force's Facebook page says the officers' visit had been a "hot topic" of discussion among residents, who were excited to meet them.

The officers spoke to residents about scams and crime prevention, but it was the five dogs they had brought with them who proved the biggest hits.



Sadly, owing to ailments, some residents were unable to leave their rooms to watch the officers' presentation and meet the police dogs.

But Sgt Marshall and his team went the extra mile to make sure nobody missed out.

The officers took Daisy, an 11-week-old puppy, to meet the rest of the residents.










Facebook / Kingston Police


----------



## SeaBreeze

Senior cancer patient gets his last wish before he dies, a visit from his horse.  http://swns.com/news/touching-momen...o-visit-him-days-before-he-passed-away-69137/ 








Caring nurses stunned equestrian Frank Keat, 80, as he was wheeled out onto the patio of his ward to be greeted by five-year-old Early Morn.
He died peacefully on Tuesday morning – but his family say they were overjoyed that the hospital were able to let him see his favourite equine companion a final time.

Early Morn was a thoroughbred hunter who was Frank’s last horse which he bred and named himself in 2010.
He had entertaining staff about his lifelong love of horses as a patient on the Anchor Ward at Bodmin Community Hospital in Cornwall since his admission a month ago.

And after he was deemed too ill to visit his stables one final time, kind-hearted nursing staff on the ward secretly arranged the special visit.
His son Tim, 51, said it meant a great deal to him.

He said: “Dad had been involved with horses since he was aged 15, and there’s nothing he didn’t know about them.
“He was in the hospital in Bodmin five years ago, and as soon as he came out, I had to drive him up to Wales because he wanted to buy two horses up there.

“I was contacted by the nurses who said he felt a little bit down and can we get the horse in.
“It was a really nice last gift and I was so delighted it happened.

“The nurses organised it all. They just said ‘Frank, we are moving you outside’ and then thehorse was there. It was lovely.
“They had overheard Frank talking at an earlier date about how he hoped he would be well enough to visit the horse soon.

“When he deteriorated and wouldn’t be able to leave the hospital they arranged it.
“It’s a fantastic hospital. I can not thank them enough. The nurses really went above and beyond.
“It was such a wonderful gesture and I know my dad couldn’t have wished for anything better.”

Frank, from Cardinham, Cornwall, was well known and respected in the equine community and was a huntsman with the Bolventor Harriers.
He had also bred champion hunters and had judged many equestrian competitions throughout the country.

He has owned thousands during his life – but had to get rid of all except for Early Morn because he couldn’t look after them any more.
Staff nurse Samantha Russell said the visit was an emotional time for everyone.

She said: “I can honestly say that this is the most memorable day of my career. The emotion was overwhelming and there wasn’t a dry eye on the ward.

“Sadly he was not well enough to visit the stable, so the nursing team came up with the fantastic idea of arranging for his horse to be brought to the hospital without him knowing.

“We wheeled his bed out on to the patio where he was greeted by his beautiful horse.
“Frank was just overwhelmed and speechless.”

His horse is expected to attend his funeral at the church in Cardinham on November 7 where a collection will also be held for the Anchor Ward.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Vietnam veteran who had his car stolen on Veterans Day, had one donated to him by a Subaru dealership.  I understand one of the thieves was caught.  http://kdvr.com/2015/11/12/problem-...an-a-car-after-thieves-totaled-his-other-one/


----------



## AprilT

Sweet.  :thumbsup1:


----------



## SeaBreeze

This gal is great, wish more folks were like this!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Homeless "piano man" from Edmonton, Canada gets a break.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Homeless Christmas*


----------



## Karen99

He's my favorite Santa!! loved it.

:glitter-heart:resent:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Man gives money to the needy during Christmas season who are shopping at Goodwill stores, in honor of his mother.  http://fox2now.com/2015/12/16/local-man-gives-away-money-in-honor-of-his-mother/


----------



## Karen99

Wow..what a moving tribute to his Mom...and what bright lights in this world.


----------



## jujube

My mom has friends who own a UPS shipping store.  They had mentioned how crabby everyone seems to be this year, so she decided to take her electric keyboard over to their store and play Christmas carols outside the door on the sidewalk yesterday for a couple of hours.   It was a big hit.


----------



## Ruthanne

I don't have the link but read a recent article on Kirk Douglas, 99, who donated 15 million to the Alzheimer's cause that will be a new facility for those with the illness.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Annie said:


> I don't have the link but read a recent article on Kirk Douglas, 99, who donated 15 million to the Alzheimer's cause that will be a new facility for those with the illness.



Here's our link to it Annie.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/18962-Happy-99th-Birthday-Kirk-Douglas!


----------



## fureverywhere

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/watc...nterview-promise-to-homeless-woman/vi-AAg7Rxy

Prince William, gotta love him! Both boys...Chuck is so pathetic, but his boys are dynamic, Di would be so very proud.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Once Homeless Police Officer Now Give Back to Needy Kids at Christmas*

Great story for the season. 

As reported by ABC, Officer Ramos grew up in New York City and was forced into a homeless shelter by age 10. Everyone knows how terrible Manhattan’s homeless epidemic is, but not many know just how detrimental it can be for a child, especially during the holidays. Read more at: https://tr.im/qqKQEA


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

*Ellen Degeneres Wins $200,000 Humanitarian Award and Donates All to St.Jude Children's Hospital*

I've always liked this lady, funny comedian and a heart of gold.  http://www.commercialappeal.com/new...d-forwards-donation-to-St-Jude-364124231.html


Ellen DeGeneres is receiving a humanitarian award, and St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital is reaping the benefits.

Producers of the People’s Choice Awards announced Monday that DeGeneres will be recognized as the Favorite Humanitarian at Wednesday’s ceremony. The honor comes with a $200,000 donation from Walgreens, which DeGeneres is directing toward the Memphis hospital.

She joked that the award “sums me up perfectly as I am both a human and an itarian.”

DeGeneres is also nominated for Favorite Talk Show Host at the fan-voted People’s Choice Awards, which will be presented at the Microsoft Theater in Los Angeles and broadcast on CBS.

This isn’t the first time DeGeneres has steered a large sum to St. Jude. In 2014, a selfie she tweeted from the Oscars award show generated such a stir on social media that Samsung, sponsor of the show, directed $3 million to two charities of DeGeneres’ choice — $1.5 million each to St. Jude and the Humane Society of the United States.

St. Jude, founded in 1962 by entertainer Danny Thomas, doesn’t charge patients or their families and operates solely on donations and grants. Treatments developed there have helped boost the overall survival rate for childhood cancer from 20 percent 50 years ago to 80 percent today. The hospital recently announced a six-year strategic plan that calls for $1.7 billion in capital projects and entails hiring 2,000 more employees.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Couple Surprised 91 Year Old Grandmother After Their Wedding*

See the video and story here.  http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/cou...g-stop-surprise-grandmother/story?id=36167391


----------



## fureverywhere

http://www.detroitnews.com/story/ne...good-samaritan-clothes-needy-boston/76992860/

I read about this awhile ago. They say others have followed up on this kind act by doing the same thing in their city. Something as simple as a bunch of Goodwill coats showing so much love.


----------



## RadishRose

What great stories since I checked in last. Thanks everyone for these; I feel so good now!


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Kudos to Canada!*

More here.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/great-bear-rainforest-canada_us_56b18b10e4b01d80b2448824


*Canada Just Protected A Rainforest Twice The Size Of Belgium*

*Great Bear is one of the last temperate rainforests on the planet.


*




Environmentalists are hailing the Canadian government's landmark deal to protect 85 percent of the Great Bear Rainforest in British Columbia from logging and development -- an area more than twice the size of Belgium.

The agreement, struck in partnership with First Nations and logging companies, permanently protects a vast swath of the largest coastal temperate rainforest on Earth.  Commercial logging will be permitted in 15 percent of the region, but under a sustainable plan that won't remove more wood from the area than the ecosystem can withstand.

"This is huge, the fact that this isn't just a conservation agreement, that we've integrated the concept of an economy that can sustain itself within an ecosystem,"said Valerie Langer, a director at ForestEthics, one of the leading environmental groups behind the deal. "Our goal was to [figure out] how we were going to shift our economy so we don't destroy what we live in."

The 26 indigenous groups that live within the area were prime negotiators surrounding the terms of the agreement for the Great Bear Rainforest, which is home to many of Canada's unique species, including the spirit bear, a rare sub-species of black bear with white fur. 

Richard Brooks, forest campaign coordinator for Greenpeace Canada, welcomed the protections that he said took two decades to sort out. For years, Greenpeace staged blockades, protests and hung banners around the forest in an effort to raise public awareness about the plight of the ecosystem.

"In other places in the world, people are fighting to protect 1 or 2 percent [of the environment," he said. "To be able to accomplish something on this scale ... set aside forever, that means the vast majority of the old growth forest will continue will continue to live on."

Jens Wieting, a forest and climate campaigner with the Sierra Club of British Columbia, said the new protections focus on a model "based on science, not bookkeeping" and will hopefully serve as a model for other environmental fights going on around the globe.

"We have very little time to increase protections ... before the impacts of climate change will make it harder for species to adapt," Wieting said. "It should be commonsense, but unfortunately it's not what most of humanity is doing."

But despite the long process towards protections for Great Bear, Brooks said this "really is a good news story," without a "but" attached to the end.
"We have a model now and we have hope," he said. "We need more stories like this -- in the end the forest wins."


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bride has small wedding ceremony in an assisted care center so her mother with late stage Alzheimer's can be in attendance.  More here with video.  http://www.insideedition.com/headli...n-care-facility-whos-stricken-with-alzheimers








Julia Napolitano's mother no longer recognizes her. But that did not stop the doting daughter from taking her wedding reception to the care facility where her mother is spending her last days in a thick fog delivered by Alzheimer's disease.

"Although Mom wasn't there in the way I had always imagined, she was a part of the most special day of my life and I'm forever grateful that we could share our day with her," Julia told INSIDE EDITION.

The 30-year-old bride, and her groom Justin Phillips, 28, held a special reception at her mother's nursing home immediately following their November church wedding in Milwaukee.

"I had to figure out how to bring the wedding to her. That's when I came up with the idea of having a mini-reception at the Alzheimer's home ... so mom could be there," she said Thursday.

Her mother was diagnosed with early onset Alzheimer's in 2009, at age 60. Her soul-stealing affliction has moved incredibly fast and Linda Napolitano is in the final stages of the ravaging disease.

"My mom does not recognize me. She doesn't communicate verbally anymore and hasn't known my name or who I am," Julia said.


----------



## RadishRose

SeaBreeze said:


> More here.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/great-bear-rainforest-canada_us_56b18b10e4b01d80b2448824
> 
> 
> *Canada Just Protected A Rainforest Twice The Size Of Belgium*
> 
> *Great Bear is one of the last temperate rainforests on the planet.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Environmentalists are hailing the Canadian government's landmark deal to protect 85 percent of the Great Bear Rainforest in British Columbia from logging and development -- an area more than twice the size of Belgium.
> 
> The agreement, struck in partnership with First Nations and logging companies, permanently protects a vast swath of the largest coastal temperate rainforest on Earth.  Commercial logging will be permitted in 15 percent of the region, but under a sustainable plan that won't remove more wood from the area than the ecosystem can withstand.
> 
> "This is huge, the fact that this isn't just a conservation agreement, that we've integrated the concept of an economy that can sustain itself within an ecosystem,"said Valerie Langer, a director at ForestEthics, one of the leading environmental groups behind the deal. "Our goal was to [figure out] how we were going to shift our economy so we don't destroy what we live in."
> 
> The 26 indigenous groups that live within the area were prime negotiators surrounding the terms of the agreement for the Great Bear Rainforest, which is home to many of Canada's unique species, including the spirit bear, a rare sub-species of black bear with white fur.
> 
> Richard Brooks, forest campaign coordinator for Greenpeace Canada, welcomed the protections that he said took two decades to sort out. For years, Greenpeace staged blockades, protests and hung banners around the forest in an effort to raise public awareness about the plight of the ecosystem.
> 
> "In other places in the world, people are fighting to protect 1 or 2 percent [of the environment," he said. "To be able to accomplish something on this scale ... set aside forever, that means the vast majority of the old growth forest will continue will continue to live on."
> 
> Jens Wieting, a forest and climate campaigner with the Sierra Club of British Columbia, said the new protections focus on a model "based on science, not bookkeeping" and will hopefully serve as a model for other environmental fights going on around the globe.
> 
> "We have very little time to increase protections ... before the impacts of climate change will make it harder for species to adapt," Wieting said. "It should be commonsense, but unfortunately it's not what most of humanity is doing."
> 
> But despite the long process towards protections for Great Bear, Brooks said this "really is a good news story," without a "but" attached to the end.
> "We have a model now and we have hope," he said. "We need more stories like this -- in the end the forest wins."



Good for Canada!


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks, SB. The video of the Alzheimer's mother at the wedding was so nice!


----------



## SeaBreeze

After volunteering at a pet shelter and being so upset when they took away this little puppy she was bonding with, she got a big surprise.


----------



## Shalimar

Such a sweet story about the puppy and little girl.


----------



## RadishRose

Omg this is so very lovely!!! Thank you Sea!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Lady and Her Husband Shares Their Home With Elderly Dogs Who Need Love in Their Last Years*

Great story, love folks like this, read more and see more pictures here. 

House With a Heart is an animal sanctuary in Gaithersburg, Maryland, that’s exclusively dedicated to the care of elderly dogs and cats. Founded in 2006 by Sher Polvinale, the shelter regularly rescues senior animals abandoned by their owners, and cares for them until the very end.


Sher and her husband had been working with rescued cats and dogs for nearly 20 years before they had the idea for House With a Heart Senior Pet Sanctuary. Over the years, they had received several calls from people who could no longer care for their aging pets. These animals almost never got adopted again, so they eventually decided to convert their home into a haven dedicated to their care.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Texas College Student Sacrifices and Saves to Pay Off His Grandparent's Mortgage*

College student sacrifices and saves $15,000 to pay off his grandparent's mortgage. More Here. 







*Stefun Darts was captured surprising his grandparents with a check to pay off their mortgage in video posted to Facebook on Monday*
*Darts said he has been eating microwave pizza and not going out in order to pay off their Texas home*
*For more than two decades, his grandparents have been paying their mortgage but it would have taken four more years to pay it off*
*During the emotional surprise Darts, who holds down a full-time job, also gifted the couple with a trip to the Bahamas

*A full-time college student from Texas has fulfilled a promise he made in the second grade by presenting his grandparents with a check for $15,000 to pay off the mortgage on their home.
The touching moment was captured on camera this week as Stefun Darts wrote his very first check to his grandparents, Cecil and Marilyn Roberts, who were left in tears during the emotional surprise.

Darts, who holds down a full time-job while also running two small non-profits, said he has been eating microwave pizza and has not gone out just to save money to pay off their mortgage, according to KHOU.

The Houston college student said he had made a promise in the second grade to pay off his grandparents' house and to also help them retire - a promise he was determined to never break.
In the video shared posted to Facebook on Monday, the couple appear overwhelmed with emotion after learning of the incredibly kind gesture made by their giving grandson.


The grandparents are seen hugging Darts before he reads a letter that he wrote to them, thanking them for everything they have done for him.


After reading the letter, he then tells his grandparents he has one more surprise: a trip to the Bahamas.


'I couldn't believe it,' his grandmother Marilyn Roberts told KHOU. 'To have a grandson like that is a blessing.'


His grandfather, Cecil Roberts, added: 'He's a very special kid and I just love having him in my life.'


His grandparents have been paying their mortgage without fail every month and on time for more than two decades, and to pay it off would have taken another four years, according to KHOU.


----------



## SeaBreeze

93 year old lady proudly gets her high school diploma, more here.  http://www.ohio.com/news/break-news...e=18961415304345F7517FnewsF7517Fohio%25252525


Liggett’s North High School diploma was hand delivered to her home in Fairlawn by Akron Public Schools Superintendent David W. James. He was moved to makes sure Liggett received her diploma, after reading a letter from her daughter, Janice Larkin, 73, of Monument Beach, Mass.

In the letter, Larkin explained that her mother was a few weeks away from graduation in 1942, when she was expelled, after school officials discovered she was married.

“When I read the letter, and did some follow-up research, I felt terrible for the way Mrs. Liggett was treated all of those years ago and wanted to do what we could to make it up to her,” James said. “To have invested 13 years in school, to have been a good student and still not receive a diploma because of that, was simply wrong."

Liggett and her late husband, John Huston — who had graduated from North High School two years earlier and had been called into the U.S. Army Air Corps. — had run away to Kentucky to be married and discovered a few months later that they were having a baby. Their plan was to have Liggett finish high school and then join her husband wherever he was assigned, after she graduated.

That plan changed when Liggett was belittled by a gym teacher for forgetting her gym suit. When the teacher insisted Liggett go to study hall, the slighted teen blurted: “No. I’m married. I’m going home.”

The heat-of-the-moment admission ended her chance to walk across the stage with her peers. Just two months from graduation, the school acted on its policy that banned married students from attending high school.

“When we were growing up, my mother always insisted that I and my siblings finish school and go to college. She did the same thing with her grandchildren, great grandchildren and even neighborhood children. She would tell us how important education is and say that the worst thing you could do is not finish school,” Larkin said.

“She always felt that by not getting her high school diploma, she had not done what she should have,” Larkin said. “I feel responsible because she was pregnant with me when she was expelled.”

After Larkin was born, she and her mother (against the advice of relatives) rode the Greyhound Bus all over America to join her father on several military bases, where he completed pilot training. Larkin shared that she and her mother slept in some unusual places, including a library in Kansas and a converted chicken coop in Oklahoma.

In addition to mentoring children and youth, Liggett is currently near completion of a mission to read a biography or autobiography on every U.S. president and president’s wife.

Liggett received her diploma surrounded by her five children — Larkin, Huston, Diane Bailey of Uniontown, Carol Weiner of Akron, and John Huston of North Carolina — sons- and daughters-in-law, school representatives and media.

They surrounded her as they coaxed her out of her home to receive the surprise.

“What’s the one thing you never did in your life that you wish you had?” Bailey said as she walked arm-in-arm with Liggett, her mother clearly shocked to find a small crowd assembled in her driveway.
“Graduate,” Liggett replied.

“Well, you are now,” Bailey said as one of her siblings pulled a black graduation cap from a box and placed it on her head.
Superintendent James approached the tearful woman and ended 75 years of longing with a handshake and a diploma.

“I always felt bad not having this,” she said. “Even though I’m 93 years old, I still like having it.”

“While it may be an honor for Dorothy, for us it is a long overdue recognition of her achievement from her days as a student at APS,” James said. “While any day certainly would have been suitable, we feel her birthday is the perfect occasion — what better gift for a life-long learner and one who has given so much to so many?”


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Grateful For The American Dream - Immigrant CEO Gives Back to Employees*

Turkish born CEO of Chobani Yogurt (which I eat often), gives his employees ownership stake in yogurt empire.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Homeless street piano player gets a big break.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Homebound elderly seniors get a some much appreciated puppy love, thanks to a caring organization.  More here.  







Many homebound elderly people are deprived of the simple joys of puppy love, but this heartbreaking fact is about to change for some American seniors.
Lacking the financial means or physical ability to care for a pet meant they had to give up the companionship they enjoyed for so many years. Fortunately, a nonprofit called Caregiver Canines is officially going national, and will be connecting four-legged visitors with seniors in Texas and Pennsylvania beginning this week.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Four friends celebrate their 100ths.


----------



## WhatInThe

*Olympian To Sell Medal For Child's Medical Care*

Polish Olympic medal winning athlete to sell his medal for his child's cancer treatment. Started out as a fund raiser/auction but some Polish billionaires agreed to buy the medal for the cost of his boy's treatment. And he still has a silver medal from the 2008 games.

http://www.foxsports.com/olympics/s...-sells-medal-3-year-old-cancer-patient-082516


----------



## RadishRose

I'm so glad I got a chance to catch up on all these great news stories! Thanks for all of them. :love_heart: Sometimes we just forget to seek out the happy things in the midst of all the tragic news. 

I feel good!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

*The America I Know, the Humanity I Know*

SOURCE 



> *This is how I see her. This is the America I got to know.
> 
> *Late one evening years ago, during the depths of a difficult winter in New York, my car got stuck in the snow. Without me asking, two young men pulled over and pushed the car out.
> 
> For many years I lived without family nearby. A co-worker, who has four great sons, treated me like his fifth. I was invited to Thanksgiving and Christmas dinners, helped countless times with my house, and shared precious uninhibited moments discussing favorite scenes from the latest animated movie. Hilarious impressions ensued.
> 
> I worked at a university. A kind-hearted man who held meditation sessions on campus became a friend. We often talked long after the sessions ended. He listened when I needed help with some old wounds. This is the America I got to know. Perhaps not the America many outside of her borders know of.
> 
> I stopped watching and reading the news weeks ago. There is only one source that I go to. A girl asks her mother’s boyfriend of 17 years to be her dad. He breaks down in tears.
> 
> An 86-year-old man is paying for the college tuition of eight high school students he’s never known.
> 
> An 11-year-old boy has donated 6425 smoke detectors to families across Texas. He dreams of one day becoming a firefighter.
> 
> This is the America I got to know. Perhaps not the America many outside of her borders know of. Many inside may not either.
> 
> 
> I am not a citizen of America. But I lived on her shores. And how blessed I was. Whether I get to set foot on her hallowed soil again or not, whether I have the opportunity to give back even a fraction of what I received, I wish upon her the words — a prayer — of a Nobel laureate published more than a hundred years ago.
> 
> 
> “Where the mind is without fear and the head is held high; Where knowledge is free;
> Where the world has not been broken up into fragments by narrow domestic walls;
> Where words come out from the depth of truth;
> Where tireless striving stretches its arms towards perfection;
> Where the clear stream of reason has not lost its way into the dreary desert sand of dead habit;
> Where the mind is led forward by thee into ever-widening thought and action –
> Into that heaven of freedom, my Father, let my country awake.”
> 
> 
> *Indeed, it is a prayer I wish upon every nation.
> *
> It’s late in the evening now. I go back to my one source before going to bed. A homeless man offers money to pay a student’s bus fare.
> 
> A Chinese billionaire donates $2 billion to support educational, medical and environmental causes.
> 
> A teacher in Afghanistan turns his bike into a mobile library and cruises the countryside, giving kids a chance to read.
> 
> Syrian refugees are giving back to their host country Canada and those affected by the Alberta wildfire – money, hampers of toys, clothes, food, provisions, and furniture that they received only months before.
> 
> This is how I see humanity. This is the humanity I know. Perhaps not the humanity visible to those distracted by the dissonance. But clear as day to those returning her sacred embrace.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*87 Year Old Lady Stuck in Her Bathtub for Four Days*

Rescued when a caring concerned waitress missed her presence at a neighborhood café.


----------



## Carla

Poor lady, good she was a nice person, had she been a complainer, no one would have missed her. Living alone does cause concerns as we age. We could fall or become ill and be unable to get to a phone.

Have to tell you though, not all appreciate our concerns. A few years ago, newspapers began piling up in my elderly neighbor's yard. I know he has a friend at the top of the street so I called him to see if he knew if he was OK. Word got back to this man and he said something to me like "Oh, I didn't think it necessary to notify you when I go away". I was not being nosy, just concerned, yet it was not appreciated.


----------



## bluebreezes

Carla said:


> Have to tell you though, not all appreciate our concerns. A few years ago, newspapers began piling up in my elderly neighbor's yard. I know he has a friend at the top of the street so I called him to see if he knew if he was OK. Word got back to this man and he said something to me like "Oh, I didn't think it necessary to notify you when I go away". I was not being nosy, just concerned, yet it was not appreciated.



I agree with what you did, Carla. Papers piling up outside someone's door is a good indicator that something might be amiss. I had a family member who died and we found out exactly for this reason. You did the right thing even though he was cranky about it.


----------



## BlunderWoman

This story made me tear up. Nice to know there are good people doing good things to help others..

.............................................................................................................................................................
 “We paid up all the past due accounts for all the kids that need lunch,” Duran told local news station KCCI8. “So now no one in that school owes any lunch money to anybody and everyone can eat.” 

Read the story here:
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-moms/news/the-heartwarmingreason-this-boy-asked-his-mom-to-pack-two-lunches-w445443


----------



## Carla

BlunderWoman said:


> This story made me tear up. Nice to know there are good people doing good things to help others..
> 
> .............................................................................................................................................................
> “We paid up all the past due accounts for all the kids that need lunch,” Duran told local news station KCCI8. “So now no one in that school owes any lunch money to anybody and everyone can eat.”
> 
> Read the story here:
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-moms/news/the-heartwarmingreason-this-boy-asked-his-mom-to-pack-two-lunches-w445443



There are a lot of good people in this world. This is a great, upbeat thread that I really enjoy reading!


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Elderly Couple Share Their Farm with Vets Suffering From PTSD*

More here. 









> Rick and Donna Wanless have lived by themselves on a serene 25-acre farm for the past 43 years – but now they want to share it with those who might need some peace and quiet as well.
> The elderly couple is transforming their property into Honor Ranch: a refuge for veterans and first responders suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Animal Shelter Teams Up With Elderly Care Facility*

Both the elderly and the kittens reap the benefits. :love_heart:  More here with pictures.   http://www.boredpanda.com/retirement-home-shelter-cats/



> When an animal shelter in Arizona needed extra help taking care of the newborn kittens, they made an unexpected decision and turned to a senior care facility for help. “To some, it may seem peculiar at first: Residents who are in need of around-the-clock care themselves, given the task to care for these young kittens,” says Catalina Springs Memory Care Executive Director Sharon Mercer. “But there are skills, emotions, and needs that do not just leave a person with Dementia or Alzheimer’s. The desire to give love and receive love remains.”The program who was created by the health services director Rebecca Hamilton. In addition to caring for the elders, the woman also volunteers to foster felines. She noticed that taking care of cats was bringing her a lot of joy and happiness, and knew she had to share it with the seniors.
> 
> The initiative proved to be a success, as the overall condition of both the kittens and the elderly has improved.
> 
> The elders were asked to take care of two newborn cats, Turtle and Peaches, and both of the kittens have doubled in weight. As for patients of the memory care facility, ”The kittens have given us the opportunity to nurture this human condition that lies in each and every one of our residents,” says Mercer.
> 
> The joy that the elderly get from bottle feeding, socializing, and cuddling needy newborns is immense – and the kittens feel grateful too.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Positive music by John Legend.


----------



## Carla

Great beat too. Felt like getting up and dancing! Thanks for that.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Couple waits 70 years to take their wedding photos, and love is still in the air.  More photos and full story here.  http://www.boredpanda.com/couple-70th-wedding-anniversary-photoshoot/


----------



## RadishRose

I love this article, thanks SeaBreeze!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Santa gives terminally ill 5 year old his last wish, to have a Christmas.


----------



## Carla

This brings tears to my eyes. This man extends such compassion to these children, what a big heart he has.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Couple With Down Syndrome Celebrate 22 Years Together*


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks, SB. That was so nice to see!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I found this very heart warming and inspiring.


----------



## Lara

So sweet Seabreeze. Thank you for posting. Nice thread Radish Rose.


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful!


----------



## AprilT

This is the cutest story


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tiny village with tiny studio apartment sized houses for homeless veterans, I think this is great and hope it can be sustained.   http://www.boredpanda.com/homeless-veterans-free-houses-community-kansas/?_t=1&_f=featured




> The Veterans Community Project in Kansas  City is taking serious steps to improve the lives of America’s war  heroes. Thanks to generous donations from community members, they’ve  built the Veterans Village, a collection of small houses that homeless  veterans can live in for free.
> 
> The village includes 50 individual  homes, each one about the size of a studio apartment. Occupants are  provided with food and necessities, as well as a sense of privacy,  security, and stability. A nearby community centre, still under  construction, will host classes and counseling aimed at helping veterans  readjust to their lives and cope with trauma.
> 
> The VCP is made up of self-described  “veterans helping veterans”, and has spearheaded many projects  combatting homelessness and neglect in veteran communities. Though not  the first of its kind in the US, the concept of ‘tiny homes’ does make  the Veterans Village a unique and economically smart place of refuge.


----------



## RadishRose

This is wonderful!

Many of these are the boys we went to school with, played ball with, danced with and had crushes on. I often wondered what has happened to have failed these beloved boys; everyone's sons. 

I'm happy to see not only these tiny homes but "A nearby community centre, still under  construction, will host classes  and counseling aimed at helping veterans  readjust to their lives and  cope with trauma."


----------



## RadishRose

[h=1]High School Kids Start Food Pantry to Keep Classmates From Hunger[/h]
What started off as a student government project has become a  full-scale, full-time resource for students in one North Carolina  community who are living with food insecurity.


 At Washington High School, this food pantry remains fully stocked  with non-perishable goods for students to take if they need it.






http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/high-school-kids-start-food-pantry-to-keep-classmates-from-hunger/


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Billionaire Donates Good Part of His Fortune to Save the Oceans*

Full story and video here.  http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/billionaire-gives-away-fortune-help-save-ocean/




> Kjell Inge Røkke, a Norwegian billionaire thought to be one of the  richest men in his country, is investing “the lion’s share” of his $2.7  billion fortune in building a game-changing mega yacht.
> 
> The Research Expedition Vessel (REV) is a 600-foot vessel that  will maneuver the ocean’s waters sucking up plastic waste. Capable of  accumulating and recycling up to 5 tons of plastic per day, the REV will  also double as a mobile laboratory for sciences to monitor and observe  the ocean’s ecosystems.
> 
> Since the ship was built in collaboration with the World Wildlife  Fund, the REV has been designed to have the highest environmental  standards. Once complete, it will be deemed the world’s largest yacht.
> 
> The REV will also be self-sustainable in terms of funding – the  facilities can be reserved for private charters, accommodating up to 36  guests and 54 crew members. On a more daily basis, however, the ship  will be playing host to 60 scientists and 40 crew members.
> 
> The scientists on board will have some of the most hi-tech research  equipment available to them in order to properly observe the seas. Røkke  hopes that the team will be able to utilize these facilities to  discover new ways in assisting and nourishing the ocean’s struggling  ecosystems.
> 
> “I am a fisherman, and curious by nature,” says  Røkke. “Resources in the oceans and on the seabed have provided  significant value for society – and also for my family and myself. For  this, I am very grateful.”
> 
> “However, the oceans are also under greater pressure than ever before  from overfishing, coastal pollution, habitat destruction, climate  change and ocean acidification, and one of the most pressing challenges  of all, plasticization of the ocean. The need for knowledge and  solutions is pressing.”


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Smart Young Man Invents Device that May Save Lives of Children Left in Hot Cars*







https://www.gofundme.com/endhotcardeaths


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Son Gives Back to His Mom in Her 70s, Doing Her Bucket List When She Needed It Most*


----------



## Granny B.

@SeaBreeze, sweet story, thanks.


----------



## RadishRose

I love it


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Retriever saves baby fawn from drowning.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

She picked the right person for sure! Accident or........

Lovely story!


----------



## HipGnosis

The good news is that you don’t know how great you can be!  How much you can love!  What you can accomplish!  And what your potential is!     -- Anne Frank


----------



## SeaBreeze

Four year old reads 100 books in one day.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*103 Year Old Woman Gets Her Birthday Wish!*

I couldn't be happier for this lady and her newly adopted cat. :love_heart:  More here.



> A week before the birthday party, Debbie Presland, the administrator of  the senior living center, asked Lillian what she'd like for her  birthday.
> "A sweet cat like Sammy," she said, according to Presland.
> 
> Lillian's cat Sammy passed away a couple of years ago and she's missed her dearly.
> 
> According to Presland, the two are already inseparable. In fact, all  Grant could talk about was how she wanted to leave the party to get  settled in with her new companion. She even calls Marley, Sammy, after  the cat she misses so much.


----------



## ancient mariner

*Any Good News Stories Out There?  Here, I'll Start With One:*

You might not expect much grit out of a 17-year-old dog who is deaf and partially blind, but Max has just proven that his disabilities are not going to keep him from being a hero.
The courageous canine spent 15 hours in the harsh, rainy Australian bushland alongside a 3-year-old girl who had wandered away from home earlier this weekend.
The little girl named Aurora first went missing on Friday afternoon. The next day, over 100 police and emergency response members were searching the family’s rural property in hopes of finding the youngster.

Her grandmother, Leisa Bennett was joining the search efforts on Saturday when she heard the sound of Aurora’s crying coming from the top of the mountain.
RELATED: Student Saves Drowning Squirrel By Doing CPR She Learned From Watching ‘The Office’
As she moved closer to the sound, Max suddenly appeared out of the bush and led Leisa straight to where Aurora was stranded – and the reunion with her family was an emotional one.
“I think [Aurora] was a bit overwhelmed by the tears and the howling, but I explained to her how happy those tears were,” she said. “It could have gone any of 100 ways, but she’s here, she’s alive, she’s well and it’s a great outcome for our family.”
The 3-year-old was located just 1.2 miles away from her family’s house with minor cuts and scrapes.
CHECK OUT: Heroic Neighbor Dog Pulls Exhausted Drowning Man to Shore
“The area around the house is quite mountainous and is very inhospitable terrain to go walking in, so she’d traveled quite a distance with her dog that was quite loyal to her,” SES area controller Ian Phipps told ABC.net.au.
“With the weather last night it’s quite lucky she is well because it was cold, it was cold and raining,” he added.
While it is pretty safe to assume that Max the senior dog was rewarded with a bone for his heroic efforts, he was also named an honorary Queensland police dog for his bravery.


Sorry, dont' know how to post pics yet.


----------



## hollydolly

OMG!!! That's a fabulous story. As a Massive Dog lover, I'm always delighted, and rarely surprised at the wonder of the abilities of Dogs!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Great story with happy ending, thank goodness for that doggie.


----------



## RadishRose

Wonderful story!


----------



## RadishRose

*
Long Island cops reunite 14 ducklings with their mom after they waddled into storm drain*




Long Island cops quacked the case Sunday when a mom of 14 ducks lost track of her flock.

Mother's Day was going swimmingly for the unidentified mother duck until around 9:20 a.m., when all 14 of her ducklings wandered into a storm drain near Aletta Place in Bay Shore.

While the mother duck stood by helplessly, someone called 911.

Soon, Suffolk County police were at the scene.

But the rest of the flock wandered further into the drain, out of reach.


A third cop, Officer Steven Damico, applied a high-tech policing technique to the situation.

Damico downloaded a duck call app to his cell phone. Nine ducklings liked the sound enough to waddle back within the officers' grasp.

That left one missing duckling. Emergency Service Officer Carmine Pellegrino nabbed that one with a net.

All 14 ducklings were reunited with their mom, and were last seen happily waddling away from the scene.


----------



## Keesha

OMG! This is just the cutest story  RaddishRose. 
Little ducklings saved by the nice policeman. 
Love it:love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose

LOL Keesha, the Very nice policeman. Glad you liked it.


----------



## hearlady

How smart to use his smart phone for a duck call!


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Rescue Dog Helps Elderly Man Who Is Dealing with Dementia*


----------



## RadishRose

What a beautiful story, SB, thanks!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Great story SB. I really wish there were more nice stories like this in America. Unfortunately, seems like the only times "good stories" come out is at Thanksgiving, Christmas, Mother's Day, Father's Day, Memorial Day and Veterans Day. The rest of the year, well...…...won't go there.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

I'm melting!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Michael Jordan donates two million dollars to the Carolinas for hurricane relief.  More here.  



> CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) — Michael Jordan grew up playing high school  basketball in Wilmington, North Carolina. So when the former NBA star  watched the destruction caused by Hurricane Florence to his hometown and  surrounding area, he acted quickly to help.
> 
> The six-time NBA champion and Charlotte Hornets owner donated $2  million on Tuesday to assist residents of the Carolinas — $1 million  each to the American Red Cross and the Foundation For The Carolinas’  Hurricane Florence Response Fund.


----------



## RadishRose

*Hurray for Mr. Jordan!* He's a real hero. :love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## moviequeen1

I read this story a couple days ago which I found to be incredible,heart warming
Vilma Wong age 54 who has worked as nurse  in the neonatal intensive for 32 years at Lucile Packard Children's Hospital in Palo Alto Calif got the surprise of her life. One of the hospital's new pediatric residents,Brandon Seminatore, age 28 was once her patient. He was born 26 weeks prematurely,she always wondered what happen to him.What are the odds of this happening. Sue


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Love this, SB- His delight was evident!


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Sandra Bullock Donates $100,000 to Help Save Animals Affected by California Fires*

More here.  









> The actress made a $100,000  donation to The Humane Society of Ventura County, which is on the ground  helping the non-human victims of the wildfires in Southern California.
> 
> "Our  efforts for rescuing and caring for evacuated animals from the Hill and  Woolsey fires had caught her attention and her team reached out to the  shelter to show their support," the organization wrote on Facebook.  "Sandra Bullock and her family have reached out to other nonprofit  organizations both during this incident and in the past.
> 
> However, this  time she wanted to contribute to those on the frontline rescuing animals  in peril and hope others will choose to do the same."
> 
> The  group said the donation will help provide care for the animals -- from  horses and bulls to donkeys and ducks -- evacuated from the fires.


----------



## RadishRose

Good for her. Hopefully more wealthy celebrities in the area will follow her example.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Bruno Mars Doneates 24,000 Thanksgiving Dinners to Needy Families*

Kudos to Bruno for helping needy families for Thanksgiving, more here.  



> This  Thanksgiving, thousands of families in Hawaii will be smelling that "24  karat magic in the air" -- thanks to Bruno Mars. As part of his 24K  Magic World Tour, the singer will be bringing a bit of magic to his home  state of Hawaii.
> 
> He'll be providing Thanksgiving meals for 24,000 in need, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> The  nine-time Grammy winner donated money for the food to the Salvation  Army's Hawaiian and Pacific Islands Division, he announced Sunday. The  holiday meal program is an annual event hosted by the Salvation Army.  Hawaii has one of the nation's highest homelessness rates.
> 
> Mars  stopped at Aloha Stadium in Honolulu last week, performing for three  nights in a row. "Let's show love and aloha to everyone driving down and  attending the concert," the Hawaii native posted on Instagram ahead of  his first show on Friday. "I've missed you all and I can't wait to  perform and sing on the island I call home."
> 
> The performer's  200-date tour is in support of his multi-platinum 2016 album, "24K  Magic," which won six Grammy Awards earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruno Mars is donating Thanksgiving meals to 24,000 families in Hawaii.
> 
> CBS News


----------



## Lara

What a beautiful thread. Wow, I liked Bruno Mars before but now I love him :love_heart:. Feeding 24,000 is like Jesus feeding 5,000...x5! Oh yeah, but he only had 5 loaves of bread and 2 fish to do it with :applause2:. I guess Bruno's not Jesus but he's certainly a generous and thoughtful

guy. Good for him. 


Now...about all those forgotten people in Panama City FL after hurricane Michael


----------



## Keesha

For some reason I thought this was a thread about religion. When I was younger there was a group called ‘Good News,’that I use to read. 

Here this 93 year old women stays out on her porch as California fires burn around her, hoping someone will notice her 

https://www.sunnyskyz.com/good-news...es-93-Year-Old-Woman-From-California-Wildfire


----------



## SeaBreeze

*California Camp Fire Cat Rescue*

So happy some people are helping these poor frightened cats.  *WARNING:  LANGUAGE  





*


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> For some reason I thought this was a thread about religion. When I was younger there was a group called ‘Good News,’that I use to read.
> 
> Here this 93 year old women stays out on her porch as California fires burn around her, hoping someone will notice her
> 
> https://www.sunnyskyz.com/good-news...es-93-Year-Old-Woman-From-California-Wildfire



What a beautiful person he is!


----------



## RadishRose

SeaBreeze said:


> So happy some people are helping these poor frightened cats.  *WARNING:  LANGUAGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What an amazing save. The poor thing, but thanks to that hero, it ended well.


----------



## Keesha

Thank goodness for caring loving souls. 
Its heartbreaking ! I can’t watch this type of stuff.


----------



## Granny B.

*Sometimes little things can make a difference.  A school cafeteria worker in Virginia Beach writes notes to the students on bananas.

*


----------



## RadishRose

That's so cool, Granny B!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MeAgain

Very nice thread. We sure can use some good news.

https://youtu.be/IMWJo2XCpQM


----------



## SeaBreeze

This cat was missing for seven months after the family moved into their new home.  Thanks to a microchip, someone was able to get the cat to the vet for identification.  The little boy who lost his cat was very surprised and happy to see him again.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Frugal Social Worker Left $11 Million Dollars to Children's Charities*

This kind man saved his pennies and when he passed on, he left eleven million dollars to children's charities.  More here.  



> lan Naiman, a Washington state social worker, died of cancer this  year. All his life, the 63-year-old was known for his thriftiness, but  those closest to him had no clue there was a reason to his frugality.  They found out after his death -- when Naiman left a surprising $11  million estate to children's charities, The Associated Press reported.
> 
> Naiman's beneficiaries and best friends were shocked by the amount of  money he had saved up. For two decades, he worked for the state  Department of Social and Health Services making $67,234 a year. He also  worked side gigs to earn extra cash. Sometimes, he worked three jobs at a  time.
> 
> He repaired his old, battered shoes with duct tape. He  bought clothes from the grocery story. He loved cars but drove beat up  ones on solo road trips.
> 
> He would go to grocery stores and delis  at closing time to get deals. His best friends said he would take them  out to cheap fast food joints. He was thrilled when he was finally  eligible for senior discounts.
> The whole time, Naiman was sitting on a fortune.
> 
> Before working at the state Department of Social and Health Services, handling after-hours calls, Naiman was a banker.His  friend from his banking days, Shashi Karan, said he inherited millions  from his parents, and saved millions from his own jobs.
> 
> He saved  $11 million by the time he died in January 2018, and all of that money  was given to charities that help poor, sick, disabled and abandoned  children, the AP reported.
> 
> Naiman was unmarried and childless.  His friends said he rarely spent money on himself because he saw how  unfair life could be for children. He was a compassionate man, and his  friends said he was devoted to his brother who had a developmental  disability. Friends believe his brother inspired Naiman.


----------



## treeguy64

If he was genuinely happy, good for him. I would never want to live his lifestyle.


----------



## hollydolly

WoW!! Seabreeze, what a big hearted  guy!!...


----------



## RadishRose

Such a kind and caring man!


----------



## PopsnTuff

*Man reunites senior with his pup after standing on a street corner with 'Lost Dog' sign for three hours.....

*Rather than advertising a yard sale or car wash, this compassionate guy spent his Saturday holding up a sign for a lost dog he found running in and out of traffic.  40-year-old Jason Gasparik first spotted Roxy the chocolate Labrador when he was driving back to his home in Charlotte, North Carolina the night before. Due to the dog’s frantic state, it took Gasparik and several other good Samaritans an entire hour to calm her down enough to get her into his car.

He then brought the pup back to his home and posted photos of her to several social media outlets and community websites for lost pets. He even took her to a 24-hour veterinary office to see if she was microchipped – but all to no avail.When all of this failed to find Roxy’s owner, Gasparik did the only other thing he could think to do: he grabbed a piece of cardboard, a magic marker, and made a sign.....read on...

https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/man-stands-on-street-corner-with-lost-dog-sign-for-3-hours/

(what a nice act of human compassion this is)


----------



## PopsnTuff

*High school seniors wake up at 4am so they can shovel neighbor's driveway before her dialysis

*Rather than sleeping in on a snow day, a group of high school students got together at 4:30AM so they could make sure that an elderly woman could get to her dialysis appointment. Brian and Patrick Lanigan are both students at Parsippany High School in New Jersey. They also live next to an older woman who relies on ambulance transportation to bring her to her dialysis treatments. Brian, who works as an EMT, had shoveled his neighbor’s driveway last week in order to make way for the ambulance – but then the weather forecast called for eight more inches of snow. The night before the snowstorm, the brothers knew that they had to help their neighbor, but since Brian had work early in the morning, they knew they wouldn’t be able to clear the driveway before the ambulance arrived at 6AM.....read on.....

https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/high-schoolers-wake-up-at-4am-to-shovel-neighbors-driveway/

(very caring young men they are)


----------



## MeAgain

Keesha said:


> For some reason I thought this was a thread about religion. When I was younger there was a group called ‘Good News,’that I use to read.
> 
> Here this 93 year old women stays out on her porch as California fires burn around her, hoping someone will notice her
> 
> https://www.sunnyskyz.com/good-news...es-93-Year-Old-Woman-From-California-Wildfire




We use to get that Good News Mag too. it did help us to make a couple changes. 

Good news today is nobody got shot in Jacksonville today. And we woke up this morning and had a great day.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sustainable Coastlines


----------



## PopsnTuff

He is definitely a hunk and some eye candy for sure :bigwink:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just a little personal good news story of a young boy who was afraid of dogs.


----------



## RadishRose

I adore this story, SB. Thanks for lifting my spirits with this.!


----------



## PopsnTuff

That is The cutest, heart warming video I've seen in a long time @SeaBreeze.....thanks for sharing....the boy is cuter than the dog....
no wait, the dog is cuter than the boy....I mean they're both the best!!!!


----------



## StarSong

Beautiful @SeaBreeze.  I hope they have many wonderful years together.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*



			Tyler Perry Pays For Seniors' Groceries At 44 Krogers, 29 Winn-Dixies
		
Click to expand...

*


> April 9, 2020
> Senior shoppers at 44 Kroger supermarkets across metro Atlanta got a wonderful surprise when they got to the register.
> 
> After getting ready to check out, the shoppers were told that Tyler Perry had paid their grocery tab in full.
> 
> "We would like to join our customers in thanking Mr. Perry for his kindness and generosity during this unprecedented pandemic," said Felix Turner, the corporate affairs manager for Kroger's Atlanta division. "It was truly a pleasure to see our customers fill with joy and gratitude as the news spread throughout 44 stores across metro Atlanta."










https://www.sunnyskyz.com/good-news...rs-039-Groceries-At-44-Krogers-29-Winn-Dixies


----------



## RadishRose

Whatta great guy!


----------



## Kaila

I don't know why I hadn't ever noticed this thread in the past, but I am glad I just did.
I sorely need it!

Terrific last story, posted above.  
Could they have asked to add a few more items, after having found out the good news?


----------



## Llynn

Thank you everyone for these uplifting stories.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Neat idea, glad it's saving the lives of animals and people on the highway. 
https://www.sunnyskyz.com/good-news...More-Using-Utah-039-s-First-Wildlife-Overpass



> The bridge's construction came after 46 deer, 14 moose, and four elk were killed on that stretch of highway in 2016 and 2017 alone.
> 
> "From what we can tell, the number of accidents there is down dramatically," UDOT spokesman John Gleason said. "At least initially, it appears the investment in safety is paying off. And we expected it to take several years before the animals got used to using it, so this is great."






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3416838815036581


----------



## Mat

My good news is I received the package from my youngest sister with my departed Mothers blanket.  Mother was 90 and passed three weeks ago.  All the women on my Grandmother's side lived well past their 90s.  Mother was unlucky and developed a serious infection from a knee replacement from years ago.  They removed the knee and were hoping to stop the infection, then try a new knee but it was not to be.  My Mother told the doctors to stop torturing her and they finally respected her wishes.  I was happy to get the blanket and will use it this weekend when the temps drop into the freezing zone with lots of rain and who knows what.  I miss my phone calls to my Mother and also my younger Brother who passed last year on Mothers day.  Keep moving and stay happy and have a peaceful life.


----------



## Meanderer

@RadishRose   Thanks Rose, for this swell thread!


----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> I'd love to see some good news stories from everyone. I'll start with one I saw today-
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...travelers_n_7516326.html?utm_hp_ref=good-news
> 
> 
> Two New Jersey state troopers have been praised for going above and beyond the call of duty -- with the help of a few pizza pies.
> 
> 
> On Sunday night, travelers were reportedly stuck inside a New Jersey airport after a Spirit Airlines flight was canceled due to bad weather.
> 
> 
> “This left a hundred plus customers stranded in a closed airport where no food or transportation was available,” Samantha Metallo wrote on Facebook Thursday, adding that the airline only offered the passengers cookies to sate their hunger.
> 
> 
> Then, two state troopers stepped up to lend a hand.
> 
> 
> The troopers, Mark Adotta and Joe Mercurio, “ordered and paid for 15 pizzas” out their own pockets to feed the stranded travelers, Metallo said.


Ah yes, we do have many redeeming qualities in my state and our troopers are the best.  Thanks Radish Rose for posting this.


----------



## Ken N Tx

My son sold his home after only one day on the market and for more than his asking price!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

A Significant Win for the Planet: Leaded Gasoline Finally Eliminated Worldwide​Leaded gas, one of our species’ great pollutants, is no longer made or used.

The last country which sold leaded gasoline, Algeria, ceased to do so this month, 41 years after the first country—Japan—made the decision.


----------

